# Fox needed for film



## Wilygoose (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone

My company is making a film called The Darkness of the Moor and we are seeking a red fox.

It will only be needed for one shot and will be filmed on Dartmoor.

Any of you have or know anyone with a tame fox that might be up for immortalising their fox in a film??

Expenses and fee paid. 

Filming is Thursday March 16th in Fernworthy Forest, Dartmoor, Devon. 

More info about my company here - www.omebigmop.com

Look forward to hearing! 

Thanks,

James


----------



## Wilygoose (Mar 2, 2017)

typo on website - One Big Mop | Home


----------

